# [Verkaufe PS4 Spiele] Killzone Shadow Fall, FIFA 14, NBA 2k14



## GorrestFump (3. Dezember 2013)

Grüß euch,

ich bin dreier PS4 Spiele überdrüssig, alle deutsch PAL für 69,99€ bei Media Markt erstanden:

- Killzone Shadow Fall
- FIFA 14
- NBA 2k14

Mit Killzone SF bin ich durch und die Sportspiele taugen mir irgendwie nicht.
Die Spiele sind im Prinzip nagelneu (29.11.2013). 

Bitte um realistische Preisvorschläge.
 Versand kostenlos nach Zahlungseingang.


----------

